# Frightened me!!



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Maizy scared me so much last night I can't stop thinking about it!!

I woke up at 4am and she wasnt on our bed, I went to check the bathroom as she has been sleeping in there a bit too but she wasnt there!

I knew something wasn't right so ran downstairs and there she was all tangled up in the patio door blinds!! She was just stood there looking so helpless! It wasn't tight around her but as I freed her all I could think about was what if she could have strangled herself!! Horrible!! 

I'm not sure how long she had been there but I know she would have just stood and waited til someone came to get her rather than bark poor thing!! 

Thank goodness I realised something wasn't right!

Living room door is normally shut at night and will be any time she is on her own from now on!

She's a happy girl this morning like nothing happened though which is good! 

View attachment 163770



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Poor Maizy. Glad she is okay.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh my..that is so scary...poor baby. I'm really glad she's fine and try not to think about the "what if's?) hugs to the both of you:hugging:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Poor Maizy. That must have been so scary for you.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no...that is scary! Good thing you realized something was wrong and went looking for her...mommy instincts are always spot on! Glad she is okay!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Glad she is OK! yes that's so scary. Jodi would do that too, freeze and not bark.
It's good to be aware that it's a hazard.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lisa, glad she is OK. Can you confine her to upstairs at night, somehow? I have a gate accross my bedroom door, so he stays in the bedroom all night - which is very puppy proofed.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

So glad she is ok. That would have scared the crap out of me. My dogs all sleep in kennels at night and when we are not home. I always worry they will find trouble and they have.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh yes! VERY scarey!.... they have gadgets that 'childproof' these cords..
I'm sure you can get them several places... just giving link to show them..

4 Pack Window Blind Cord Wind Up Shorteners by Safety 1st - Childproofing


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So glad that Maizy's OK! I have Roman shades on my French doors that also have a cord. I have to attach the cord at the top and hide it under the Valances. Mine would've chewing the tip off the cord, and who knows what all!!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

maltese#1fan said:


> Poor Maizy. Glad she is okay.


Thank you!



maddysmom said:


> Oh my..that is so scary...poor baby. I'm really glad she's fine and try not to think about the "what if's?) hugs to the both of you:hugging:


Yes im trying not to think about it im just glad she is ok!!



pippersmom said:


> Poor Maizy. That must have been so scary for you.


It was horrible!



Bailey&Me said:


> Oh no...that is scary! Good thing you realized something was wrong and went looking for her...mommy instincts are always spot on! Glad she is okay!!


Motherly instinct is so strange but so glad we have it!! 



Maglily said:


> Glad she is OK! yes that's so scary. Jodi would do that too, freeze and not bark.
> It's good to be aware that it's a hazard.


Yes to be honest it had never even crossed my mind that it might be a hazard so glad I now know!! 



wkomorow said:


> Lisa, glad she is OK. Can you confine her to upstairs at night, somehow? I have a gate accross my bedroom door, so he stays in the bedroom all night - which is very puppy proofed.


Normally our bedroom door is closed as is the living room door but where it has been hot we have been leaving it open we didn't realise we had left the living room door open will not be doing that again!! :w00t:



elly said:


> So glad she is ok. That would have scared the crap out of me. My dogs all sleep in kennels at night and when we are not home. I always worry they will find trouble and they have.


You are so right she has never found any trouble before really but she only has access to hall and our bedroom when we are out. This will now be the same when we sleep! So worrying!!



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh yes! VERY scarey!.... they have gadgets that 'childproof' these cords..
> I'm sure you can get them several places... just giving link to show them..
> 
> 4 Pack Window Blind Cord Wind Up Shorteners by Safety 1st - Childproofing


It wasn't even the cord she got tangled in it was the cords linking them at the bottom hard to describe so heres a picture.



PS this is not my house!!!!! Can you see where they are linked at the bottom?

Safe to say she will not have access to them unsupervised in the future!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So very scary. Glad she was okay. Boo sleeps in his kennel next to our bed. Because when there is a will, there is a way and he would get into all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> So very scary. Glad she was okay. Boo sleeps in his kennel next to our bed. Because when there is a will, there is a way and he would get into all kinds of stuff.


Maizy hated her crate!! Im happy for her to be on the bed still but she will be restricted to the bedroom for sure now!! She's a good girl and doesn't chew or get into trouble last night I think she must have needed the toilet as this is the door we let her out of!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

The things our babies can get themselves into! I'm so glad she was ok. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I might even take a large piece of cardboard and put it against the door, so you have airflow - it will look horrible but should do the job. Probably she went down stairs to get cool.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I might even take a large piece of cardboard and put it against the door, so you have airflow - it will look horrible but should do the job. Probably she went down stairs to get cool.


Thankfully its cooled down here now and autumn is upon us good idea about the cardboard im not fussed what anything looks like as long as shes safe! Thanks!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You are very lucky that something woke you up, to go find her!!!! I have heard horror stories with these kind of blinds............... and I wont even say what........!!! Have your nerves calmed down yet??? Sorry to hear this GF!!! I hope you and your baby have a better day and night!!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> You are very lucky that something woke you up, to go find her!!!! I have heard horror stories with these kind of blinds............... and I wont even say what........!!! Have your nerves calmed down yet??? Sorry to hear this GF!!! I hope you and your baby have a better day and night!!


I know im so thankful!!! I have heard horror stories too it doesn't even bare thinking about!! Were better today and having lots of cuddles!! :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Maizy Moo's Mum said:


> I know im so thankful!!! I have heard horror stories too it doesn't even bare thinking about!! Were better today and having lots of cuddles!! :wub:


I am glad !!! Geez you are a calm chick! I wouldve been busy ripping off all the blinds in a rage of a panica attack:blink: Hugs to you and your little girl xx


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby...very scary! She must have been wondering what was going on.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Aww bless her heart. We have a cat outside named lil bit she isn't quite right and once I shut her tail in the car door not knowing it and she did t make a sound. Hubby found her there the next morning. She was fine thank goodness.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisa, that IS scary! No matter how careful we are, they are one step ahead of us! I am glad my windows are all high, but who knows what kind of trouble they are dreaming up, most esp. Lisi! I am happy Maizey is ok & that you know to watch for this now.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

donnad said:


> Poor baby...very scary! She must have been wondering what was going on.


She did look so confused when I got to her she didn't move an inch!!!



Cyndilou said:


> Aww bless her heart. We have a cat outside named lil bit she isn't quite right and once I shut her tail in the car door not knowing it and she did t make a sound. Hubby found her there the next morning. She was fine thank goodness.


Oh bless her poor thing!



edelweiss said:


> Lisa, that IS scary! No matter how careful we are, they are one step ahead of us! I am glad my windows are all high, but who knows what kind of trouble they are dreaming up, most esp. Lisi! I am happy Maizey is ok & that you know to watch for this now.


I know I thought my house was pretty 'Maizy' safe but I was wrong!!!! :w00t:


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

poor baby!!! thank goodness she is ok!!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh my! That is super scary! Thank goodness she had the good sense to stay still. I had a horse that somehow got its leg hung up in a hay net once and she went down. Thank goodness she was still as stone and let me cut her leg out of it...if she would have moved, she would have busted her leg. And no good comes to horses with busted legs. I am so glad Maizy is okay.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh, that is really scary! I think Obinis the same way as maizy- he would just wait until someone came to the rescue. So glad she wasn't harmed! Give her some hugs from me 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That is pretty scarey...but it does go to show you that mommy intuition is there. Always trust it.

One time when my skin kid was just starting to eat food I had put him to bed. I walked into the bathroom and started to get ready to take a shower. Suddenly, I had the thought that I should check on the baby. I told myself not to be silly, but then my feet took off running back to his room. He was laying on his back choking on broccoli he was vomiting. He would have died!!! I always listen to my intuition.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Your Mommie radar woke you up! Poor little thing, I bet she was so scared.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lisa, that is so scary! But, thank goodness you used your mommy intuition and knew something was wrong. 

Maizy is so adorable. Please give her lots of hugs and kisses from me.:wub::wub:


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> Oh my! That is super scary! Thank goodness she had the good sense to stay still. I had a horse that somehow got its leg hung up in a hay net once and she went down. Thank goodness she was still as stone and let me cut her leg out of it...if she would have moved, she would have busted her leg. And no good comes to horses with busted legs. I am so glad Maizy is okay.


Wow yes so glad the horse stayed still!! They can do more harm when they panic and get in more trouble!!



hoaloha said:


> Oh, that is really scary! I think Obinis the same way as maizy- he would just wait until someone came to the rescue. So glad she wasn't harmed! Give her some hugs from me
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Im glad she is that way if she would have panicked she could have got even more tangled and hurt herself!! 



Sylie said:


> That is pretty scarey...but it does go to show you that mommy intuition is there. Always trust it.
> 
> One time when my skin kid was just starting to eat food I had put him to bed. I walked into the bathroom and started to get ready to take a shower. Suddenly, I had the thought that I should check on the baby. I told myself not to be silly, but then my feet took off running back to his room. He was laying on his back choking on broccoli he was vomiting. He would have died!!! I always listen to my intuition.


You are so right your right you must always trust your intuition. That is so scary I am so glad you went and checked on him thank goodness you did!


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Your Mommie radar woke you up! Poor little thing, I bet she was so scared.


I think your right as nothing else woke me!! She was just frozen poor thing!! 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Lisa, that is so scary! But, thank goodness you used your mommy intuition and knew something was wrong.
> 
> Maizy is so adorable. Please give her lots of hugs and kisses from me.:wub::wub:


Thank you shes such a sweetie goodness knows what I would do without her :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhhh-poor little girl. :innocent: So glad she was OK. All it takes is not seeing them nearby to know something might be amiss. I am pretty sure mine would have sat there frozen too. They sure keep us on our toes!! :w00t: I tacked all my cords up after I read a post a few yrs back about a maltese getting caught up in those sheer drapes, and no one was home. Was so sad.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

This story involves my Dad's Pom. Dad had seen a little mouse in the living room, so he bought one of those glue traps. He sat it beside the recliner and just left it. Lil' Bit normally doesn't go in the living room and there is a pocket door dividing the kitchen from the living room. That day, Dad had opened the pocket door to go into the rest of the house--he did what he needed to and came back through and closed the door. A few hours later he noticed that he didn't see Lil' Bit and started calling him. No answer--he went outside looking for him--no Lil' Bit. He started to panic and started re-tracing his steps. He opened the pocket door and guess where Lil' Bit was??!! He had touched the glue trap and was GLUED to the side of the chair!! Dad had to cut his hair loose from the trap but Lil' Bit never made a peep. Undoubtely, he had followed Dad when he first opened the door and had prowled around in the living room!! Dad still talks about the day he caught a Pom in the mousetrap!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Well actually the tip of her tail did fall off. She just looks more distinguished. The vet said she would be just fine.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Must be something about the name lil bit.


----------

